# Mobile phone system in Mexico



## zackaffm (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm moving to Mexico for 1-2 months soon & wanted to inquire about the mobile phone model.

Is the system similar to the US, where you most likely need a contract, or more similar to Asia where you can purchase a pre-paid sim for voice/data at most locations?

Thanks for your help. The clarity will help me understand if i should hibernate my home network or not.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Like Asia. A sim (called “_chip_”) costs about 100 pesos, sometimes less. You can buy more air time at many little shops and newspaper kiosks, at any supermarket, at any ATM from your (Mexican) bank account, from street vendors, etc.

Also a combination; i.e. you can get a lower-cost plan (with or without contract) and add to it on a pay-as-you-go basis if you need more (e.g. TelCel’s _más por menos_).


----------

